# Weak turkey poult



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I received turkey poults and a few chicks on the 7th. All but one seem to be doing fine. One has flipped on its back twice today and was unable to right itself. I know they’re all tiny but this one feels a tad thinner than the others. I also noticed its balance and coordination are a bit off as well and I never noticed it eating or drinking. I separated it and have been giving it electrolyte water and food. The waters in the brooder have ACV added per the advice of the hatchery. This little one is drinking more now and eating a bit. It’s only been about an hour since I decided it needed to be separated. 

Here’s my questions:
1. How often should it be going to get a drink? And how often should it be pecking at food? Or maybe, how often should I be encouraging it to eat and drink? (Like once every five minutes? 20? I just have no clue.)

2. It’s balance and coordination are already improving but still not quite at the level of its flockmates, so when is it good to put it back with the rest of them? (At least I hope this is the outcome, still not sure with this little one). How do I know when it’s best to put it back? I know isolation isn’t great but it’s my only option right now. 

3. I’m out in the shop with it now (others are in the barn in their brooder), and if I need to bring it inside the house tonight, can I use a heating pad in a crate to keep it warm because none of the crates that will hold it would work with a heat lamp? If so, do I set on low, medium or high? Do I cover it with it’s bedding?


4. What the heck am I supposed to be doing to nurture it back to health? I have no idea what I’m doing and everything so far has been guesses and shots in the dark. 

Here’s a pic of the brooder. And then the one currently in the “turkey hospital.”


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Also, it goes through phases of doing really well, walking, jumping, eating and drinking to times I thinks it’s literally dying, being floppy, having no control over its head and such. This can be from one minute to the next. I don’t if this is typical with a weak poult or not.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m sorry your having a issue with your baby  
Are you feeding the higher % of protein chick starter? 
A few things my sister swears by is sugar in the water, you would have to google how much, maybe he doesn’t have a whole lot of energy. And cooking up eggs and feeding them, if your not feeding the higher % chick starter (25-30%) this will also up that protein. Honestly all my poults and chicks refuse the egg so I get those bags of worms and crunch up and give to them.
But questions,
1. I honestly don’t know the answer but they eat and drink a LOT especially drink when they are still under the heat lamp.
2. Honestly they are not bright they probably won’t even miss him or realize he is back. They do get smarter as they get older but as long as it’s not weeks and weeks of being apart you should be ok taking him away and putting back in when he is better.
3. Go with a heat lamp. I like the heating pads for fast warm up where I can keep a eye on them and move them away as needed but I wouldn’t trust it over night. What you can do though is rig something up. So right now my poults are in a tub with the heat lamp hanging from the shower door. I have also used chairs on either side of the little water trough with a broom going from one chair on one side to the other chair on the other side and hung the lamp from that. Look around and get creative. I use the premier 1 heat lamps and love those with the chicks too because they are so easy and safe for hanging the light. If you use the old fashioned lamps what I do is tie that cord around whatever I am going to hang it from, like double knot that sucker on. 
4. Everything looks good to me. Sometimes things are just out of our hands. So many people are having terrible luck with chicks and hatching this year. Try the sugar and the eggs or worms and see if that helps.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you sooo much for your reply. I read it and then our power went out, so we were scrambling to hook up the generator and such. I did try just a bit of brown sugar in the water. I can’t say if it helped or not. And yes, they are on the 30% protein starter. 

I had to live stream the brooder cam sound to keep the weak turkey from freaking out, well that and put a picture of a chick from the hatchery pamphlet in with it to make it feel less alone, lol. So you’re right, not bright. We used the heat lamp inside as well (able to angle it in the crate). Then when the power went out and stayed out the second time, the poult freaked out again but this time with more energy, so I eventually put it back in the brooder. I’ll keep a close eye on it, but I have pretty low hopes. 

I thought for sure it was dead 3 times today. Almost seemed to have seizures or something. Then it’d collapse and sleep and I thought, well that’s it for this little one. Then it’d wake up 15 minutes later and hop around. This cycle has gone on a lot. 

I also found some pastey butt on a few chicks and got them gently cleaned up. 

I hope this little poult makes it. Very sweet. We shall see.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Someone on one of the poultry groups mentioned they fight may sleepy chicks in the month of may and have to put a little coffee in the water. I tried to google it and nothing came up so not sure if he is full of crap or what BUT may be something to try if he doesn’t seem to start improving. I’m really not sure what to suggest. I really didn’t have any issues with my poults until they got older and learned about water troughs. That was really the only battle I had with them. Maybe he is just simply really into his death naps. I call them death naps because I swear sometimes they look dead they are so into their naps. 
I am baffled with the pasty butts. I know it can be caused by being too cold or too hot or even the feed not agreeing with them but my chicks that are almost 3 weeks old now get it constantly. I changed the feed moved heat lamps around even upped their worms thinking more protein would make the poop would maybe loosen them up more but they still get it. The ones I have had for almost a week, and from another hatchery, I have only had 1 get it. But the first batch was vaccinated and the last group was not so I’m wondering if maybe that is playing a part in it. Are you getting it in your chicks or the turkeys? I have read that putting Vaseline on their butts help, I think I’m going to get some tomorrow and see if that helps. The kids are starting to get really annoyed with washing butts lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

“Death naps” lol. I’m using that now. That is the perfect term and they all take them. It took me a bit to realize that and I panicked every time they all napped. I think the last thing mine need is coffee. 90% of the time they are zooming around their brooder. The other 10%, they are face down, wings out death napping. 

Little, which is what we’re calling the problem child, shocked me by surviving the night. I gave it a few sips of electrolyte water last night before bed and again this morning. I can’t imagine Little will make it. He’s just so tiny compared to the others. Such a thin frame. But he (or she, I have no clue) was perky and walking around with the others this morning. Here’s Little this morning. 









And as far as the dreaded pastey butt, I am having it in a handful of the turkeys and chickens. About 3 poults had it and one chicken, but the chicken’s was the worst. I even warmed up their brooder five degrees to see if that helps. I haven’t tried the crushed up worms yet. On today’s fluffy butt check, I’ll have to see if it’s better or worse. I know it had to be cleaned (and I did clean them) but since mine are in the barn, I’m afraid I’m going to chill them. Poor things. If you figure out something that works, let me know. Mine just have ACV water and gamebird starter food (30% protein and non medicated because I can’t find the medicated anywhere).


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Poly vi sol infant vitamins no iron. Poults need a game bird feed because of the niacin a d thiamine in them is higher than chick crumble. You also need make sure the poult is in fact eating and drinkin... they are dumb as a box of rocks and will starve with food and water in front of them. We usually show poults food and water several days to make sure they figure it out here.

Pasty butt is because the brooder is actually too warm....


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you. I’ll have to look for those vitamins. And they are on the game bird starter (30% protein). And they are not bright. Not at all. Luckily, they are all good eaters except Little. I know he knows how to eat and where the food is because I’ve seen him do it (but I still show him all the time just in case he forgot or didn’t notice the others eating, lol). 

I’ve read so many conflicting things on pasty butt. Brooder temp off, either way can cause it. Food can cause it. Certain things in your water or not added in your water can cause it. I’m at a loss. Luckily it hasn’t been too bad for me yet. I’ll see how their butts look today. And if it’s worse, I’ll lower the temp again. 

Little is just off. Has been from the start. I think he might have bumped his head or something. Here’s an example of what happens with him. 

So yesterday he was walking fine then suddenly stiffened his neck. Then he stabbed his beak straight into the bedding and kept it there while his legs stiffened and extended causing him to fall to his side. He stayed like that for 15 minutes, fell asleep like that. And I thought I need to just let him die in peace. After a bit, he’s up, cheeping, and asking for his brothers and sisters. 

Little is sweet and I have no idea why he’s struggling. He seems much happier back in the brooder. I hope he starts to thrive. But I’m not going to be surprised if he doesn’t make it. Just sad.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Little. He or she is so cute!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

That almost sounds like a neurological issue. I’m not sure if I ever have seen mine do that before. The sleeping with the beak in the ground yes but not going at it like that. 
I would try the stuff Sfwife suggested. She has WAY more experience then I do and it doesn’t sound like it would hurt him in any way.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks MadHouse. I sure am attached to Little now. 

When I just went in to check for pasty butt, Little just jumped and jumped at the wall trying to say hi to me. So I picked him/her up and gave him (I’ll just use him for now) another few sips of his special electrolyte/sugar water. 

Then I figured out Little hates the ACV water. So now one water has ACV, the other has electrolyte mix. Maybe that’ll help. Really, Little just likes to be picked up. All the others hate it. 

As far as pasty butt goes, we had to clean 3 total, one chick and two poults. The vents were clear on two but there’s still some stubborn dried gunk around it we’re trying to gently get off. Only one actually had the opening covered in new goo and that was a turkey poult. So I guess we’ll just keep doing what we’re doing and see how it goes.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I received turkey poults and a few chicks on the 7th. All but one seem to be doing fine. One has flipped on its back twice today and was unable to right itself. I know they’re all tiny but this one feels a tad thinner than the others. I also noticed its balance and coordination are a bit off as well and I never noticed it eating or drinking. I separated it and have been giving it electrolyte water and food. The waters in the brooder have ACV added per the advice of the hatchery. This little one is drinking more now and eating a bit. It’s only been about an hour since I decided it needed to be separated.
> 
> Here’s my questions:
> 1. How often should it be going to get a drink? And how often should it be pecking at food? Or maybe, how often should I be encouraging it to eat and drink? (Like once every five minutes? 20? I just have no clue.)
> ...


Is that picture so the turkey has a "friend?" Cute idea!

Try BackYardChickens. Make a (FREE) account there, and go to the turkey section. Great forum, great people, and they'll help you faster than you can say Sick Poult With A Paper Buddy!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Is that picture so the turkey has a "friend?" Cute idea!


Yes.  And I live streamed the audio from the brooder so it felt like it wasn’t alone. Like I said, I’m guessing a lot on this poult care stuff, lol. 



MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Try BackYardChickens. Make a (FREE) account there, and go to the turkey section. Great forum, great people, and they'll help you faster than you can say Sick Poult With A Paper Buddy!


LOL. I’ll have to do that. Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One of my little geese was doing something like that. Setting back on her butt screeching, shaking her head violently, very seizure like. Then she'd recover but wasn't drinking or eating well just to do it again in a few minutes. 

I decided that maybe something was in her throat or craw periodically moving to partially choke her. I fed her chopped grass, wetted and sprinkled with chick grit to try and push it down. By the next day she was perfect and is the biggest one now. 
Sometimes the little ones will eat a wood chip (especially turkey poults). That's why l don't use them the first 2 weeks.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That never even occurred to me. I got the big flakes not chips so they wouldn’t eat it but I’m sure there are still small pieces. I have seen Little eat and drink since the very weird behavior. And he doesn’t react after eating and drinking. But he’s not a great eater. I wonder if that could be his problem. I might have to try that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Gosling was plucking the other gosling.
That's what happens when you order 2 Chinese and get a Chinese and a mixed weeder goose instead.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I think your onto something! I’m part of a FB turkey group and someone posted today they will not use shavings because her poults choke. She uses rags and paper towels. I kinda take what I see on FB with a grain of salt especially when I seriously have never had them choke on shavings. But maybe they were not full of crap after all.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use the blue paper towels that are made for auto shops. They are strong, not slippery, and easy to change a couple times a day.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Little died in his sleep early this morning. I can’t believe I’m having to fight back tears for a turkey poult that I pretty much knew wouldn’t make it. 

I do have blue shop paper towels. I was going to clean and replace the bedding today anyway. Do you only lay the shop towels down? Or do you put it over bedding? The floor of my brooder is outdoor carpet over plywood, if that matters. I notice both the poults and chicks peck at the bedding pretty hardily, so I’m afraid they’ll rip little corners or pieces off the paper towels. And the chicks are starting to scratch. Will the shop towels hold up to all this? And how do you keep the edges down? I have more of the outdoor carpet. I could always use that. Or just old towels? Any advice here is welcome. They will be a week old tomorrow. So I don’t know if that matters either. Everyone else seems to be doing fine. Eating, drinking, alert, energetic, and good body condition.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so sorry Little didn’t make it.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Little died in his sleep early this morning. I can’t believe I’m having to fight back tears for a turkey poult that I pretty much knew wouldn’t make it.
> 
> I do have blue shop paper towels. I was going to clean and replace the bedding today anyway. Do you only lay the shop towels down? Or do you put it over bedding? The floor of my brooder is outdoor carpet over plywood, if that matters. I notice both the poults and chicks peck at the bedding pretty hardily, so I’m afraid they’ll rip little corners or pieces off the paper towels. And the chicks are starting to scratch. Will the shop towels hold up to all this? And how do you keep the edges down? I have more of the outdoor carpet. I could always use that. Or just old towels? Any advice here is welcome. They will be a week old tomorrow. So I don’t know if that matters either. Everyone else seems to be doing fine. Eating, drinking, alert, energetic, and good body condition.


I'm sorry to hear that. We had a chick named Buttless (it looked like she had no butt, or anything behind her legs much). She died the second day we had chicks. I barely knew her, so I didn't get too emotionally attatched. But you still love them. Especially since they're just babies, it's sad. We had a calf die on Mothers' Day this year while the mom was giving birth, and I was very sad. I never even saw the calf alive!

I'm sorry to hear that, but we're all here for you. I feel something special here at The Goat Spot, so I feel like we're a huge online "family."


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you. And the support here is wonderful. Sorry about the calf on Mother’s Day. That’s sad. 

So I made a two hour round trip to get chick grit. Now I have it on hand. Should I feed all of them a small amount or just feed it to one if I see it struggling?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

As far as I know they help themselves to it when needed (I mean the healthy ones).


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, ok. So should I offer it free choice in a separate dish? I heard they can actually eat too much and cause issues. For now I just sprinkled a tiny amount on their food but they went right for it, chicks and poults. They like the grit. Sorry guys. I know I’m full of questions.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I only know for chickens and chicks, I don’t know about turkeys and poults.
Chickens need grit free choice at all stages of age.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I think, from what I’ve read, it’s pretty similar and for poults you just have to make sure it’s crushed granite or something that does not have any calcium in it (like crushed oyster shells) as that can apparently be toxic for them. 

Gah, I’m learning on the fly and learning so much (and learning how little my research did to actually prepare me) and these are just my birds. I’m almost terrified to get my goats this weekend.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I am SO SO sorry you lost him  I am so sad reading this. They are so stinking easy to fall in love with and when they don’t feel good and need a little extra attention it makes us get attached that much more. 
First deep breath you are doing AWESOME! And you will do a awesome job when you get your goats too. 
So if they are eating chick starter they really don’t need grit. It pretty much dissolved with water so it doesn’t need that grit to “chew” it up. Some people will sprinkle a little grit on top, like you would sprinkle/ shake a small amount of salt on your food (unless your me and don’t like salt lol) because they claim it will prepare the gizzard for when they start eating other food. I’ve never added grit though to chicks though and I have three 9 year old hens out there lol 
But also look at your chick starter and even the next stage of whatever your going to be feeding them. Some feed companies add grit into the feed.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks. This poult failure has made me so paranoid about goats but this helps. The only reason I decided to sprinkle grit (just a bit) is because they pick at the bedding. Oh and their food doesn’t have grit in it. I’ve added more toys and some mirrors which seems to have redirected some of their bedding pecking. They don’t do it a ton, and since I have the big flakes, I’ve never seen them do anything but shake it or walk it over to their water and drop it in there (little stinkers), but I just wanted to be safe. Plus, watching them play with the mirrors is hours of entertainment. 

On the good news side, the few who had pasty butt cleared up quickly. I still wipe a few fluffy butts a couple times a day just to get the last stubborn remnants of dried poo out of their fluff. I know it can come back at anytime, so I’ll keep watching for that.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

You could try to put a little pan out for them and just sit and watch them on what they do with it. I would look into it more but I’m getting the impression that it’s not needed but also won’t hurt them as long as they don’t over do it. If you watch them and they go nuts over it you can pull it away from them. If they show no interest in it you could leave it or like some do just sprinkle a small pinch on their feed. I really don’t think it will hurt them though, I’m pretty sure my chicks with their mom their craws have a bunch of dirt in them. Do a little more investigating first though


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I sort of did this but I just put it in my hand. About half went nuts. So I’ll stick to a very small amount sprinkled over their food on occasion. And I probably won’t do any more today so I can observe how they’re doing after having some yesterday and to make sure I’m not over doing it.


----------

